# Just bought Chick N Poo



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Just bought a few bags of Chick N Poo. Has a 2-4-3 analysis. Looking to spread milorganite and this to raise my phosphorus with the spring overseed. Has anyone used this? Let me know how your results were. Nice thing as it has 8% calcium!

https://chicknpoo.com/product-info/


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Why you need calcium?


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

g-man said:


> Why you need calcium?


I have a grass section near the sidewalk that has been compacted for years. Now it's dark green as I want to keep it like that. Adding calcium will balance the ph. That is something I will do to get a soil test. However adding more organic isn't a bad thing. I had a starter fert that was put down as their is not much soil amendment. The milorganite and I believe this chick n poo will amend the soil very well.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Calcium will do nothing to your pH.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

g-man said:


> Calcium will do nothing to your pH.


" Calcium is considered to be an essential plant nutrient. It helps with cell wall integrity and maintaining the soil's pH. It's important in the soil because it helps maintain good soil structure and improves overall nutrient availability"


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

creediddy2021 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > Calcium will do nothing to your pH.
> ...


I'm not sure who you are quoting, but that's incorrect. pH is a measurement of the concentration of hydrogen ions using the log scale. To change/balance the soil pH, you need to add or remove hydrogen ions. Just adding calcium will not change the hydrogen ions.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

g-man said:


> creediddy2021 said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


I certainly respect your opinion. As you have a great lawn. I'm just a newbie. Is this true?

https://emeraldlawnsaustin.com/calcium-lawn/


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

It seems that a lot of people seem to attribute raising PH with calcium, since lime products contain plenty of calcium. An example of a product with calcium is gypsum, but it will not raise the PH in the soil.

Calcium is the most abundant nutrient in the soil in regards to quantity, it can be from hundreds to thousands ppm. From @g-man's perspective, adding more calcium alone will not raise soil PH. Adding more calcium than needed can actually cause more harm on soil structure and prevent proper intake of other nutrients.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> It seems that a lot of people seem to attribute raising PH with calcium, since lime products contain plenty of calcium. An example of a product with calcium is gypsum, but it will not raise the PH in the soil.
> 
> Calcium is the most abundant nutrient in the soil in regards to quantity, it can be from hundreds to thousands ppm. From @g-man's perspective, adding more calcium alone will not raise soil PH. Adding more calcium than needed can actually cause more harm on soil structure and prevent proper intake of other nutrients.


Great stuff! Thank you!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

creediddy2021 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > creediddy2021 said:
> ...


It is not. Further, they are in Texas in which some areas have a ton of limestone.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

g-man said:


> creediddy2021 said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


Sure thing. What is your opinion on Chick N Poo. I am going to throw her down today with some Milo. I am doing some overseeding and composting areas.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Nothing magical about it. It is just dry chicken manure. It is a good product but $$$/ksqft. If you want to try a more organic approach, cracked corn from tractor supply is a good one.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

I use the EarthWorks 3-4-3 chicken fert with 9% calcium.. Has really turned my low CEC soil around !!

https://www.earthworksturf.com/replenish-3-4-3/

Also just tried some their 3-3-3 with a spring aeration project..

https://www.earthworksturf.com/myco-replenish/

Myco-Replenish combines the high quality of EarthWorks organic poultry compost with root stimulating endo and ecto mycorrhizae fungi. Myco-Replenish is ideal for any landscape planting situation, establishment of grass seed or sod and will enhance all soil aerification practices. An extensive amount of Mycorrhizae fungi in combination with the known value of the Replenish compost fertilizer will help to promote extensive root growth, reduce heat and drought stress, improves water and nutrient uptake and can eliminate transplant shock.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

g-man said:


> creediddy2021 said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


I'm glad that Chick N Poo is organic and OMRI certified. I will keep you posted on the results. I have to clean up some vole trails and spots in the front yard that will do this afternoon. I want mother nature to come in with about an 1" of rain next week. I plan on getting the hoses out today as well. I wish I had inground irrigation.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

O_Poole said:


> I use the EarthWorks 3-4-3 chicken fert with 9% calcium.. Has really turned my low CEC soil around !!
> 
> https://www.earthworksturf.com/replenish-3-4-3/
> 
> ...


That awesome O_Poole as I am glad that its working for you. I put down Carbon Pro-G as my soil amendment. It looks like Chick N Poo and Earthworks are similar products.


----------



## StarRaider (Jun 29, 2019)

And I was thinking this was an April Fools joke.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

StarRaider said:


> And I was thinking this was an April Fools joke.


Pretty funny! I know it does sound like an April fools joke. Threw down 2 bags in my yard. Have to water in. It does a strong oder. However, I will throw the milo down with a few days. So far I'm living green.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

I just need to figure out how to get my dog to stop eating it. Had to time with large rainfalls last year.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Well for those who hate the smell of manure this has a strong smell if you put down quite a bit. We are getting some rainfall this week. I'm hoping to see if this activates. So far if you throw down heavy 20-30lbs per 1k as it won't burn.


----------

